# Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April








*Das Duell, unsere Fragen: 
Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV​*
Dass es im Gegensatz zur jahrzehntelangen "Üblichkeit" eines Einzelkandidaten, den man nur abnicken brauchte, diesmal bei der Wahl zum Präsidenten/in des DAFV tatsächlich einmal eine richtige Auswahlmöglichkeit durch inzwischen wohl mindestens 2 Kandidaten gibt, ist grundsätzlich zu begrüßen.

Wir berichteten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326246


Probleme treten dann dabei auf, wenn man eigentlich nicht weiß, wohin die jeweiligen Kandidaten/innen den Kurs setzen wollen.

Weder die bisherige DAFV-Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, noch der Präsident des Fischereiverband Saar, Schneiderlöchner, der gegen sie antritt, hatten bisher konsistente, anglerfreundliche Standpunkte vertreten.

Und davon ab - noch bedenklicher bzw. schlimmer:
Beide konnten in ihrer bisherigen praktischen Arbeit keinerlei Erfolge für Angler oder das Angeln vorweisen. 
Weder im Bund noch im Saarland wurde ein Verbot oder eine Einschränkung für Angler zurück genommen. 

Im Gegenteil, Verbote und Einschränkungen für Angler nahmen zu, neue wurde erlassen und in Gesetze und Verordnungen geschrieben. 

Den bereits öfter gehörten Spruch aus mehreren noch im Rest-DAFV vertretenen Landesverbänden, dass man bei der Auswahlmöglichkeit bei der Präsidentenwahl im DAFV von
a) Dr. Happach-Kasan
und 
b) Herr Schneiderlöchner 
dann auf jeden Fall
c) "wer-auch-immer"
lieber wählen würde...
ist ja nun nix Neues und bereits bekannt.

Vielleicht regt es noch jemanden an, seinen Hut als dritter Kandidat in den Ring zu werfen (es soll ja Masochisten geben...).
:g:g:g

Davon ab wird wohl entweder Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan oder Herr Schneiderlöchner nach momentanem Stand den inzwischen auf nur noch knapp über 500.000 Zahler (bei ca. 5 Mio. Anglern in D) geschrumpften Rest-DAFV in die nächsten Jahre führen.

Auch wenn bisher Frau Dr. und der DAFV meist sowieso die Kommunikation verweigerte, Herr Schneiderlöchner mich schon seit Ende Januar mit interner Mailkommunikation  "versorgt", bei denen es mir aber verboten wurde, diese zur Erhellung alles Interessierter auch öffentlich zu machen (man sieht, wie notwendig so oder so ein professioneller Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter im DAFV sein wird), versuchen wir trotzdem nochmal, beiden Kandidaten/innen eine Mail mit Fragen zukommen zu lassen.

Vielleicht antworten sie ja diesmal im Zeichen ihres jeweiligen "Wahlkampfes", vielleicht auch vollständig, zielgerichtet, an Hand der Fragen und nicht ausweichend?

Zumindest Herr Schneiderlöchner hatte ja in einer seiner Mails an mich zugesagt, Fragen zu beantworten, wenn er diese Fragen persönlich für "sachdienlich" hielte.

Und Frau Dr. versuchte tatsächlich letztens mit mir auf Ihrem Facebookprofil zu "diskutieren" (rhetorische Versatzstücke, oft inhaltlich nicht zum passend ablassend, triffts in meinen Augen eher...).

Es scheint sich also irgendwie irgendwas zu tun in Sachen "Kommunikation" (oder was Verbandler drunter verstehen).

Dass Funktionäre oder Delegierte der immer noch im Rest-DAFV vertretenen Landes- und Spezialverbände konkret oder hart nachfragen werden auf der Hauptversammlung selber, kann man ja nicht erwarten.

Nachdem so viele der klügeren und mehr am Angeln und Angler orientierten Landesverbände den DAFV schon verlassen haben oder auf dem Sprung sind, sind wohl eh fast nur noch die eher kritiklos abnickenden Landesverbände vertreten.

So könnten sich aber beide Kandidaten/innen dank unserer Fragen öffentlich präsentieren und organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer wie aber auch Funktionäre und Delegierte der im Rest-DAFV vertretenen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei erfahren, was da auf sie zukommen wird, je nachdem, wen sie dann wählen und über ihre Vereinsbeiträge mit finanzieren.


Nachfolgend unsere Mail mit den Fragen.

Wir sind gespannt, ob - und wenn ja, wie und von wem und wie vollständig - diese beantwortet werden.



> Sehr geehrte Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan, sehr geehrter Präsident Schneiderlöchner,
> 
> wir begrüßen es im Sinne einer lebendigen Demokratie auch in Verbänden, wenn bei Wahlen mehrere Kandidaten zur Auswahl stehen, und nicht nur ein im Voraus bestimmter Einzelkandidat übrig bleibt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanner (26. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Der 7.3.2017, als Rückmeldedatum, ist aber schon vorbei.
Na da kann man ja mal, auf evtl. folgende Antworten, gespannt sein.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Frau Doktor: Verabeitung läuft..................,.................... Error............
Herr Präsi:  Verabeitung läuft..........................................
System abgestürzt..................


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Super - danke fürs aufmerksam machen - wird direkt nochmal hinterhergeschickt!

Oben im Text hats ja gestimmt  Gott sei Dank:


> Über eine Beantwortung bis zum 07. April



Dennoch natürlich gleich entschuldigt und hinterhergeschickt


> *Bitte folgende Korrektur zu beachten:*
> Statt:
> ”Wir würden uns freuen, wenn sie die Antwort uns bis zum 07.03. 2017 zusenden könnten.”
> *Natürlich ist der 07.04. 2017 gemeint.*
> ...


----------



## Vanner (26. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass das nur ein Schreibfehler war. Wir sind ja alle nur Menschen.


----------



## angler1996 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

So viele Fragen|kopfkrat
 Ich habe nur eine, die zu schreiben verbietet mir der Anstand:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



Vanner schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass das nur ein Schreibfehler war. Wir sind ja alle nur Menschen.


Ich korrigiere und entschuldige mich aber auch für solche Fehler öffentlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



angler1996 schrieb:


> So viele Fragen|kopfkrat
> Ich habe nur eine, die zu schreiben verbietet mir der Anstand:m
> Gruß A.


Dann schick sie mir mal per PN - vielleicht kann ich die bei den Nachfragen unterbringen...


Na, was meint, ihr - werden Antworten kommen?

Von beiden?

Und dann auch konkrete Antworten oder bloss Nebelkerzenwerferei?


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

wenn überhaupt, werde sie widerwillig und nebulös antworten


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Schneiderlöchner wird antworten,
er will sich ja als 'Macher' darstellen.
Wie seine Statements ausfallen, weiß er ja nicht mal selbst, 3 Minuten bevor er etwas schreibt, da ist eine Fremdprognose unmöglich.

Frau Dr. nicht.
Es sei denn die Mail fällt ihr in die Hände, wenn sie grad ihre wilde Facebook-Viertelstunde hat, die aber nur vierteljährlich stattfindet.
Dann wiederum könnte man vorhersagen was kommt,
ein wildes copy & paste von Aussagen der letzten 4 Jahren quer durch die ganz eigene DAFV-Weltsicht,
aber mit Sichherheit an jedem Thema komplett vorbei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

du bist aber auch pöhse, kati..
;-))))))))))))))


----------



## Deiwel666 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Beide werden antworten, wobei niemand klar Stellung beziehen wird. Weil sie es nicht können / wollen. Wir sind uns einig dass beide Kandidaten fatal für uns Angler sind. Einzig die Hoffung dass Fr. Dr. zum Rapport bei Lindner bestellt wird, lässt mich zart hoffen. Denn mit Fr. Dr. an der Spitze nimmt der FDP niemand die Anglerfreundlichkeit ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Lindner heisst mach unserer Kenntnis auch der neue Hauptamtliche für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ab 1.04.  - nur Olaf.

War vorher ehrenamtlicher Propagandist und Schönredner für den LFV-BW....

Vielleicht kriegt er von Frau Dr. gleich die Beantwortung unserer Fragen als erste Aufgabe?
;-)))))))))


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

OT:
_Ein Verband, dessen primäre Aufgabe Lobbyismus & Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist,_
_feiert, dass nach 4 Jahren ein Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter eingestellt wird!_

_Das ist so was von geil! :m_

_Olaf Lindner muss man eines gut halten, er hat sich beim LFV BaWü echt Mühe gegeben!_
_Sogar Eier bewiesen, da er sich hier eine ganze Zeit auch gestellt hat._

_Seine Frustrationsgrenze muss unendlich hoch liegen._
_Schon in BaWü musste er (wissend) Bockmist hoch 5 als toll verkaufen,_
_beim DAFV erwartet ihn mindestens genauso eine Herausforderung; 
nur mit mehr Schadenspotential für Angler._

_Ich wünsche ihm ernsthaft von Herzen, dass er sein Können bald mal bei einem seriösen Arbeitgeber zeigen darf._​OT aus.


Ich würd aber gern mal spionieren, wie mit den Fragen umgegangen wird:
Die email kommt rein, 
die Mitarbeiter ziehen Streichhölzer, wer den Ausdruck zu Frau Dr. bringen muss,
am nächsten Tag feiert dieser Kollege krank (man hört ja ab und an wie der Fehlstand dort so ist...),
'sie' versteht wieder mal kein Wort worum es überhaupt geht,
der nächste Mitarbeiter muss rein, ihr sagen dass sie den Zettel doch am besten an jemand Anders weiter reicht,
...


----------



## Vanner (27. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 'sie' versteht wieder mal kein Wort worum es überhaupt geht,
> ...



weil in der Mail gar nichts von Casting steht. Da kann Sie doch nichts mit anfangen.


----------



## Ørret (27. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Lindner=tibulski?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Würde ich nicht per se verneinen wollen....
:g:g:g


----------



## Franky (28. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Die Fragen kriegt vielleicht Ali zur Beantwortung vorgelegt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Naja, wenn ich an dessen bisherige, öffentliche Einlassungen so denke (u. a. :  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143), ists am Ende wurscht obs er oder Frau Dr., ähh, "beantwortet"....
:g:g:g


----------



## Franky (28. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich an dessen bisherige, öffentliche Einlassungen so denke (u. a. :  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143), ists am Ende wurscht obs er oder Frau Dr., ähh, "beantwortet"....
> :g:g:g



|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Noch kein Zucken und keine Rückmeldung bisher von einem der Kandidaten...

Aber noch ist ja 7 Tage Zeit................


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Ich denke, wir konnten das Zucken bei Eingang der Mail nur nicht sehen.
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

;-)))))))))))))))))
Bei beiden ;-))))))


----------



## Honeyball (30. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Ich denke mal, die haben sich längst beide abgesprochen, lieber nicht zu antworten.:m

Oder sie warten ab, was  der andere schreibt.

Thomas, vielleicht solltest du noch hinterher schicken, dass beide Antworten zeitgleich veröffentlicht werden, damit keiner dem anderen die Fehleinschätzungen streitig machen kann.|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die haben sich längst beide abgesprochen, ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass die noch großartig miteinander reden.

Wer Frau Dr. kennt weiß, dass sie jede Kritik als Affront betrachtet.
Irgendein Vorzeigeschüler-Präsi wird ihr das Kandidaturschreiben sicherlich vorgelegt haben 
(Frau Lehrerin, soll ich die Tafel wischen)
und der Herr Kandidat geht mit dem DAFV, 
den er ja selbst 4 Jahre so mitgetragen hat(!), 
doch kräftig ins Gericht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

will schon jemand wetten?

Wer von den beiden den DAFV weiter in den Abgrund führt oder ob noch ein dritter Kandidat auftaucht?


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Können wir gerne machen.

Auch wenn ich an dem Gedanken verzweifel:
Schneiderlöchner wird's.
- Frau Dr. hat bei zu vielen verkackt. 
- Dazu ist der Saarländer aus VDSF-Präsi Sicht 
_"einer von uns"_.
- Die Bayern, die ihn verhindern würden, sind raus.
- Und dessen Wahl gibt ihnen die Chance, eine evtl. aufmüpfige Basis mit demselben Totschlaggelaber wie in den letzten 4 Jahren erst mal wieder rugig zu stellen;
_"nun ein Neuanfang, der Sache erst mal Zeit (& Geld!) geben, der muss den Murks der letzten Jahre erst mal aufarbeiten, gute Ansätze, bla bla bla bla..." #q_

Wenn die Ossis nicht noch jemand ganz anderen aus dem Hut zaubern... #t


----------



## Franz_16 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Schneiderlöchner antworten wird. 

Happach-Kasan kann die bestehenden DAFV-Strukturen als Plattform nutzen um ihre Informationen zu verbreiten ( DAFV Präsidium stellt sich zur Wahl ), Schneiderlöchner hat im Vergleich zu ihr keine Struktur auf die er zurückgreifen kann. 

Und wer die oben verlinkte Meldung gelesen hat, der kann keinen Zweifel daran haben, dass man derzeit Schneiderlöchner sicher keine Plattform beim DAFV bieten will. 

Er wird diese Chance also vermutlich nicht ungenutzt lassen, außer:
a) er ist sich sicher dass er als neuer Präsident gewählt wird 
b) er rechnet sich keine ernsthaften Chancen aus als neuer Präsident gewählt zu werden


----------



## Jose (30. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

ist mir doch ********gal wer von denen den untauglichsten aller (lobby) verbände führt.

weg mit den angler-verarschern!


----------



## Ørret (30. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Ist Schneiderlöchner denn ein offizieller Kandidat?
Reicht es denn wenn er seine Kandidatur auf der Homepage seines LVs gekannt gibt?
Wenn ich die DAFV Mittelung richtig interpretiere dann scheinen die das ja nicht so zu sehen und warten noch auf eine offizielle Kandidatur!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ist Schneiderlöchner denn ein offizieller Kandidat?
> Reicht es denn wenn er seine Kandidatur auf der Homepage seines LVs gekannt gibt?
> Wenn ich die DAFV Mittelung richtig interpretiere dann scheinen die das ja nicht so zu sehen und warten noch auf eine offizielle Kandidatur!


Das kann er noch auf der Sitzung selber machen, da gibts keinerlei Fristen.

Sowohl in Mails mir gegenüber wie auch gegenüber seinen (vermeintlichen) Unterstützerverbänden hat er dies aber bereits mehrfach kundgetan.

Daher, nachdem nun auch Frau Dr. ihre Kandidatur öffentlich machte, ja unsere Fragen.
Damit ihr wenigstens etwas sehen könnt, welch Geistes Kinder da an die Spitze des Angelverhinderungsverbandes DAFV streben..

Selbst Du könntest Da noch am 06. 05. noch Deinen Hut in den Ring werfen, wenn Du Spaß am zersplittern und unnötigem Stress hättest - es ist nicht mal Voraussetzung, Mitglied im DAFV zu sein ;-)...


Bin ja grade so nebenher am "Stimmen" zählen über meine vielen Kontakte in die verschiedenen LV...

Ist mehr als schwierig....

Vor allem, weil man auch nicht weiss, ob die nachher tatsächlich so stimmen, wie sie es jetzt erzählen....

Es zeichnet sich aber ab, dass praktisch kein Verband aus Überzeugung hinter Frau Dr. steht - viele wollen sie weg.

Die Alternative Schneiderlöchner wird aber auch nicht als, nennen wirs mal, "attraktiv" gesehen, den will auch keiner wirklich...

Ich hab bis jetzt 3 (einigermaßen!) sichere LV für Frau Dr., 1 (-2) für Schneiderlöchner..
Einige wollen die Abstimmung auch nicht vorgeben für ihre Delegierten, sondern "Fraktionszwang" aufheben.

Es könnte jedenfalls etwas lebhaftere Sitzungen als sonst geben, wenn vorher alles ausgemauschelt wurde und es nur 1 Kandidaten gab immer.

Dass durch die Art und Weise beider Kandidaten es da  - egal wer am Ende die Nase vorn hat - dann auch eine "Verlierer-" und eine "Gewinner"gruppe geben wird, wird es sicher nicht einfacher machen, den Laden beieinander zu halten und wenigstens über 500.000 Zahler zu bleiben, um sich nicht vollends lächerlich zu machen bei ca. 5 Mio. Angler in D - von vor der (Kon)Fusion mal an die 900.000 kommend, nicht zu vergessen..

Fakt ist:
Wenn es Funktionäre und Delegierte nicht mal schaffen, eine so nachgewiesen erfolglose und schwache, nichtangelnde Präsidentin abzuwählen, sagt das viel aus..

Ungefähr so viel, wie wenn der einzige Gegenkandidat ein Präsifrischling aus einem der kleinsten Verbände ist, der zwar große Eier hat, aber auch keine Erfolge für Angler oder das Angeln nachweisen kann, sondern wie Frau Dr. auch nur weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen.

Eigentlich isses schon traurig, was das für ein zersplitternder Desasterhaufen ist, aber spannend bleibt es doch bis zum 06. 05..

Und wir werden dran bleiben und über Neues berichten...


----------



## Worscht (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Spannend bis zum 06.09.? OK - ein Tipp-Fehler. Aber auch bis Anfang Mai ist es nicht spannend, weil es keine Alternative für Angler geben wird. Das ist das Problem.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass du eine Antwort bekommen wirst. Das Board hat sich seinen Namen gemacht und diese verkrusteten Kader können/werden nicht über ihren Schatten springen.
Tja, wer wird das Rennen machen? Auf keinen Fall ein anglerfreundlicher Kandidat - das würde grundsätzlich dem System des DAFV widersprechen. Ich denke, Schneiderlöchner wird der nächste und hoffentlich letzte Präsident des DAFV. Ich denke, dass die Sachsen auch auf ihn setzen - dann ist ja Erneuerung da und der Weg zur Rückkehr frei. Vielleicht outet sich morgen Friedel Richter auf der Delegiertenversammlung in Leipzig.
Spannend? Ja vielleicht, wenn sich alle Boardies bewerben....|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Geändert - grins, in dem Thread hab ichs aber mit dem Datum...

Spannend schon irgendwie - auch wenn eine Wahl nur unter Losern und Anglerfeinden stattfinden würde, besteht ja ne Spannung , wer am Ende gewinnt..

Und wenn die Delegierten und Funktionäre es nicht mal schaffen, Frau Dr. abzuwählen (nachdem sie ja (fast) ALLE davon faselten, wie viel sich nun  endlich ändern müsse (s.a. "Offenen Brier" der B-Wler )...........

Auch ne Spannung, die da drin steckt...

Wir werden sehen..


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Wie kann ich kandidieren? Stelle mich zur Wahl.
Laden zu, neuen Laden aufbauen mit jungen Menschen.
Bei der JHV WL hab ich schon das Ko... Bekommen.
Diese " Das machen wir seit 30Jahren so, und machen das so weiter." Mentalität bringt uns um unser Hobby. 
Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert, klar früher hatte man mit den gegebenen Mitteln nicht mehr Handlungsfreiheit, aber sich so Stur neuen und besseren Wegen zu verschließen?
Ich  mische jetzt mit.


Gesendet von meinem JERRY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Denen ein Schreiben schicken, dass Du kandidierst und zur Sitzung auftauchen.


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Das wird lustig. Mein Verband reagiert schon nicht auf meine E-Mails, der Trümmerhaufen dann bestimmt erst Recht nicht.
Bleibt mir wohl nur Einschreiben mit Rückschein.

Gesendet von meinem JERRY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Grins - welches ist denn Dein LV?

Die Erfahrungen machst Du aber sicher nicht alleine...

Da haben viele Verbände (und auch nicht nur bei Anglern) Nachholbedarf, was vernünfige Kommunikation und Dienstleistung angeht..


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Westfalen, ich schreibe immer von Info@verein, vielleicht lande ich damit direkt im Spam Ordner?

Gesendet von meinem JERRY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Westfalen und Lippe um Kröber und Möhlenkamp?

Der Verbotsverband, der erst jetzt wieder im Matchangler kund tat, dass sein Setzkescherverbot deswegen gut sei für Angler, weil die Verbandskontrolleure jetzt den Anglern endlich mit dem Verbot die Erlaubnisscheine  einziehen könnten?

Die kommunizieren nicht mit Anglern, die herrschen lieber nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen....
Kriegste wohl eher eh keine Antwort

Vom Nachbarverband (kann ich aber noch nicht einschätzen, NUR GERÜCHT!!!!), dem Rheinischen, hört man, dass da der Verband langsam die Richtung ändern solle, Anglern zuhört und z. B. auch das Setzkescherverbot an deren Verbandsgewässern erst dieses Jahr aufgehoben wurde..

Das ist natürlich noch weit entfernt von richtig guten Verbänden wie dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen, zeigt aber, wie wenig einig sich selbst die Abnickerverbände im Rest-DAFV sind - nicht mal im gleichen Bundesland (VANT und LAVT in Thüringen wäre ein anderes "witziges" Beispiel..)..

Desaster- und Horrortruppenteile halt allüberall im Rest-DAFV ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einige wollen die Abstimmung auch nicht vorgeben für ihre Delegierten, sondern "Fraktionszwang" aufheben.


Sauber(er) wäre es, wenn die Kandidaturen VOR den JHVen der Mitgliedsverbände stehen würden
und die Vereinsvertreter dann dem LV vorgeben wie sie abzustimmen haben.
Dann hätte es wenigstens etwas Basisbezug und würde einen Bundesverband stärken, den gewählten Präsidenten auch mehr legetimieren.
Besser noch, wenn diese Wahl bis in die Vereine bestehen würde.

Würde hätte könnte...
Demokratie und Basisbeteiligung sind in der Struktur nicht erwünscht.
Ein Grund, warum dieser Bundesverband komplett weg muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein Grund, warum dieser Bundesverband komplett weg muss.


Und die den Rest-DAFV immer noch tragenden Abnick- und Vasallenlandesverbändde, die das ja alles durchziehen, ohne eben ihre Basis einzubeziehen.


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Eine der großen Fragen die sich mit stellen! Warum werde ich als Vereinsvorstand nicht gefragt auf der JHV es so ein Thema betrifft? 

Gesendet von meinem JERRY mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Ich Frage meine Mitglieder ja auch was die bedrückt und gehe dann ab den Verband ran das zu klären. 


Gesendet von meinem JERRY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



ChrisSiebenNeun schrieb:


> Westfalen, ich schreibe immer von Info@verein, vielleicht lande ich damit direkt im Spam Ordner?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem JERRY mit Tapatalk



Anrufen und Fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

vergiss - DAFV ist sowenig zu vertrauen wie dessen LV..
Nur was schriftlich vorliegt, hat nen Wert, weil sie da nachher nix abstreiten können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Ob man, statt solche Verbandspräsis zu wählen, die das vielleicht zukünftig ausangeln lassen sollte?

Ein Wettangeln:
Sagen wir mal an einem Tag 3 Stunden Raubfischangeln, 3 Stunde Friedfischangeln, 3 Stunden Flugangeln als Wettangeln...

Gewinner wird Präsi...

So wäre zumindest ein gewissen Praxisbezug sichergestellt und ich müsste mir nicht immer Fragen überlegen, um rauszukriegen was die wieder Anglerfeindliches vorhaben...

Nur so ne Idee.....
:g:g:g


----------



## schlotterschätt (31. März 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Wettangeln:
> Sagen wir mal an einem Tag 3 Stunden Raubfischangeln, 3 Stunde Friedfischangeln, 3 Stunden Flugangeln als Wettangeln...
> Gewinner wird Präsi...
> So wäre zumindest ein gewissen Praxisbezug sichergestellt und ich müsste mir nicht immer Fragen überlegen, um rauszukriegen was die wieder Anglerfeindliches vorhaben...
> ...



Ey, Alter, spinnst Du ??? |bigeyes
Sich 9 Stunden am Tag mit Angeln beschäftigen jeht ja nu janich.#d
Da sind doch bestimmt noch 'n paar Pöstchen offen die mehr Aufmerksamkeit verlangen und bedient sein wollen und Wetteangeln is ja eh schon sowieso schon sowat von jeächtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Was ich zur Zeit an Schriftstücken bekomme, an Mails, an Telefonaten rund um die Wahl des DAFV-Präsidiums etc. erhalte, das freut mich sehr.

Zeigt es doch, wie gut mein Netzwerk inzwischen funktioniert.

Ob von der GF-Tagung, bei der nicht nur GF waren, ob und warum diverse “Kandidaten” nur noch unter Vorbehalt kandidieren, Offene Briefe, Mails an unterschiedliche Absenderkreise, und, und, und...

Und wie sich da Kandidaten/innen mit ihren Hilfstruppen gegenseitig angehen, mein lieber Schwan.....

Da ist nun auch einiges Material dabei von neuen Informanten, so dass ich das alles erst mal abchecken und überprüfen muss.

Es ist ja “nett”, was die sich im Wahlkampf alles gegenseitig, aber nur um internen Kreis Präsidium DAFV, LV-Präsis),  an den Kopp werfen...

Wenn die Kandidaten/innen mal statt dessen  öffentlich ihre Positionen klar machen würden (oder z. B. unsere Fragen hier beantworten), wär das sicher sowohl stilvoller wie auch insgesamt für Delegierte, Funktionäre wie Angler besser.

Denn so kommen keine Positionen oder Ziele, sondern nur gegenseitige, dazu noch interne Angriffe.

Nachdem die clevereren Landesverbände eh schon alle aus dem DAFV geflüchtet sind, ist ja nun nur noch der Bodensatz übrig – und das merkt man auch an dieser Auseinandersetzung.

Egal wer da nachher gewinnen wird, es gibt eine “gute” Nachricht: 
Besserung im DAFV ist nicht in Sicht, der weitere Niedergang, leider nur schleichend, nicht aufzuhalten....

Denn nach dieser “Schlacht”, die sich momentan abzeichnet, wird von der jeweiligen Verliererseite (egal wers ist) sicher noch der eine oder andere Verband der jeweiligen “Verliererseite”  austreten.

Wenn schon von ca. 5 Mio. Anglern momentan nur noch knapp über 512.000 organisiert sind, werden das nach der Wahl sicher nun noch weniger, der interne Streit um Personen und Richtung dagegen um so mehr.

Wir bleiben dran und berichten weiter....


----------



## smithie (2. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob man, statt solche Verbandspräsis zu wählen, die das vielleicht zukünftig ausangeln lassen sollte?


Hm, meinst Du H-K macht vorher den Fischereischein? 

Die können das ja im Ausland machen und gleich als Weiterbildungsmaßnahme absetzen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

gäbe auch Tourischein...


----------



## Honeyball (3. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Kleine Anekdote am Rande:

Da fahre ich heute morgen zur Arbeit und bemerke viele neue Plakate am Wegesrand. Klar, ist ja Wahljahr und sowohl Landtagswahl NRW als auch Bundestagswahl. Aber beinahe hätte ich dann doch mitten auf der B1 ne satte Vollbremsung hingelegt. Steht da doch auf einem ganz großen Plakat einer politisch derzeit völlig unbedeutenden Randgruppierung der Slogan:
Nichtstun ist Machtmissbrauch
Und klein darunter: Es geht um unser Land

Ja kennen die bei der FDP etwa ihr nicht angelndes Parteimitglied nicht ??? :m|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ganerc (3. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Natürlich kennen sie ihr Parteimitglied, anschauungsunterricht aus erster Hand . Wie wären sie sonst zu dieser Erkenntnis gekommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Die Antworten von Herrn Schneiderlöchner sind angekommen.

Ich habe ihm dafür meinen vollsten Respekt ausgedrückt (dass, nicht wie er geantwortet hat).

Ich werde die Antworten nach dem 07.04. dann veröffentlichen, unabhängig davon, ob bis dahin wie vorgegeben auch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan geantwortet hat oder nicht.

Frau Dr. habe ich informiert, das die Antwort von Herrn Schneiderlöchner angekommen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Für die Antworten, deren Übersetzung in normales Deutsch und die Kommentierung werde ich dann einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## GandRalf (5. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Kann es sein, dass du schon wieder "Blutdruck" hast, Thomas?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

öööööööööööööööööhhh...................

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........................

ohne Blutdruck wär ich tot...............


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, unsere Fragen:  Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Gestern ist ja die Frist zum Antworten abgelaufen, erwartungsgemäß hielt es Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht für notwendig zu antworten.

Die (Nicht)Antworten werde ich dann einpflegen, in verständliches Deutsch übersetzen und am Ende kommentieren nächste Woche dann.


----------

